# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Таировское кладбище

## ираник

Продам  2 места на Таировском кладбище (р-н Таирово)  3 тысячи.

----------


## RoyalPrince

Вам в раздел недвижимости!

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## arintin

есть с видом на сухой лиман ?)

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

продам

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

ап

----------


## ираник

ап

----------

